# Waste factor on roof with 16 facets



## NorthExposure (Apr 22, 2017)

Two-story house with 16 facets, 3,127 sq. ft., 66' of ridges; 137' of hips, 55' valleys. One chimney. 13 roof vents. No skylights. Starter shingles will be used separately. I've attached an image of a drawing showing the roof and square footage. 

Homeowner says he'd received quotes that included anywhere between 90 and 103 bundles (2-ply laminate with 3 bubdles per square). My measurements show a need for just over 94 bundles not counting waste. What is a reasonable percentage of waste? 2%? 5%? 10%? 90 bundles seems way too low to get the job done. Do some roofer low-ball bundles to keep quotes low, then cut corners?


----------

